# Will the 921 ever get the Dish Home feature?



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I think I remembered this being canned with the NBR, but I can't find confirmation. Does anyone know either way?


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

joebird said:


> I think I remembered this being canned with the NBR, but I can't find confirmation. Does anyone know either way?


I emailed tonight's Charlie Chat asking just that: When will OpenTV be available on the DVR-921? They ignored the question, along with about five other questions I sent in. Maybe they'll eventually email me back.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

At this point, I doubt the 921 will get Dish Home. Still possible, but not likely.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark,

Serious question. 

Is the problem with getting OpenTv (and the other 921 problems) they way the box was designed (hardware), the way it was marketed (promised cutting edge features), incompentent programmers (software), or Dish management (wanting to wash their hands of the 921)?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish management. There's no technical reason that the 921 can't have OpenTV and Dish Home. Just like there's no technical reason that it can't have NBR. If the 921 doesn't get Dish Home, it will be because of a management decision not to put the development funds into it to make it happen. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The 721 does have Dish Home, and it did receive it after newer DVR models had been released. Since the 721 is the Dish Linux sister to the 921, I think it will happen one day.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

That OK, Dish home is not needed anyway. (or wanted by some)


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I want it for the 6 panel channels Dish does from time to time (Olympics & election).


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

mwgiii said:


> I want it for the 6 panel channels Dish does from time to time (Olympics & election).


I agree that the 6 panel channels are probably the only thing remotely useful on Dish Home. (Although I got bored with them pretty easy too!  )


----------



## murphy43 (Dec 4, 2004)

After hearing the answer given to the last caller it sounds like the 921 is dead.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't usually use it either, except as noted for the 6 panel applications. But I like horse racing (probably a very small minority) and liked the TVG interactive betting feature that they showed. But I probably won't be able to use it with the 921, as I'm assuming they won't support it on that box.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Dish management. There's no technical reason that the 921 can't have OpenTV and Dish Home. Just like there's no technical reason that it can't have NBR. If the 921 doesn't get Dish Home, it will be because of a management decision not to put the development funds into it to make it happen. That's the bottom line.


Mark you really sound like you have given up on the 921 ever being more than it is today????


----------



## fiasco (Jan 9, 2005)

Dish Home is a complete waste of time anyway. It's a waste of resources.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

But what about that Olympics simulcast things? Wasn't that kind of cool, to be able to use the capabilities of Dish Home to see the contents of multiple channels at once (even though Dish had to provide the stream separately)?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Slordak said:


> But what about that Olympics simulcast things? Wasn't that kind of cool, to be able to use the capabilities of Dish Home to see the contents of multiple channels at once (even though Dish had to provide the stream separately)?


NO, If I want to watch multiple channels I'll turn on multiple TV's.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't given up on the 921 at all. I have given up on Dish Home, but I really don't care one way or the other about it. I DO care about NBR, but have pretty much given up on that one as well.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I haven't given up on the 921 at all. I have given up on Dish Home, but I really don't care one way or the other about it. I DO care about NBR, but have pretty much given up on that one as well.


The most important "feature" to me is to give us a real implementation of OTA guide data! I consider the current implementation as completely dishonest to customers in the event that this doesn't turn into a stop gap measure. I don't deal with dishonest people or companies, so, it is the make or break deal for me to remain a customer with Dish.


----------

